# 1996 Chevy Blazer Plow



## Ethangerhardt (Feb 2, 2011)

Im new here and i was wondering what is a good plow for my 96 chevy blazer. Its the s10 blazer. I plow with my uncle alot and he is a dodge man. I would like to get my own plow for my blazer but im not sure what a good brand is. Thanks


----------



## acornish (Dec 21, 2003)

depends on how much u are planning to do and how much u wanna spend--- for home use or a few drives, fisher has a home plow thats nice even meyer has one these are around 3400-- or if u want cheep get a snowbear 1400 bucs --- and IMO nothing bigger then 7ft should be on the front of it


----------



## Ethangerhardt (Feb 2, 2011)

Yeah i spent most of my day yesterday looking at a plow for it and you cant find any used ones. I just figured id go out and buy a 3/4 ton truck for plowing instead. Thanks


----------



## PowersTree (Jan 9, 2006)

You'd be surprised by that blazer. There's a couple guys around here using them. One plows a church parking lot. He's smart, and plows with the storm, but his job is always done.

Id prefer a 3/4 myself, but those little trucks have their place.


----------



## Ethangerhardt (Feb 2, 2011)

Yeah my buddys dad has a 91 blazer with a snowway plow on it. There pretty torquey for there size. I know ive hauled our 25 foot camper before with mine but i got heavy duty springs in the rear and it didnt sage at all. It was a pain in the but to back up but other than that it was alright. Does anybody know if i could just buy the mounting kit from snowway and than buy the plow from my buddy.


----------



## WILDCHLD (Feb 10, 2011)

i plow with a 2000 blazer 2dr with a 6'6 western unimount and it does jus fine also plowed with a 1989 s10 pickup with same plow and never had a problem


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

I have a 97 blazer with a 720 blizzard on it. Plows great


----------



## road2damascus (Apr 26, 2010)

I plow with a 95 GMC Jimmy 6'6" Western UniMount standard duty. It does very very well doing driveways, small lots, short lanes, and apt. complexes. Even in a 20" blizzard plowing 30 plus hours straight nothing broke! The 4.3L engine is only two cylinders shy of a Chevy small-block V8. Used plows are out there. Now is the time to find one. I know Snow Dogg makes new setups for this truck at a great price too.


----------

